# Yo, it's neon yo...



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't know... don't ask. Running a fever and delirious tonight but still gotta fix that lawn...

So my bare spots have mainly filled in but they're neon green yellow. I added a bit more Milo to just those spots a week ago in hopes of adding iron. Anything else I can do? These off color spots are the only thing keeping me from a super nice fall lawn. In person they really stand out better.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't want to be that guy, but when I see that kind of lime green blade in my dark green grass, my thoughts immediately go toward nutsedge. Considering the fact that I see some clover in the top picture, I'd venture to guess that it would be a sedge based on the clumps of it as well. Other than that, you've got some serious color and stripe domination going on. Beautiful color.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I know right? It might look like it but it isn't nutsedge its just new grass. All of the new bare spots I fill in always look lime green for a long time. Definitely would like to figure out why and how to darken it up!


----------



## micahp (Aug 29, 2017)

Wonder if there is some Fescue in your seed mix? Young Fescue will sometimes have that color. Can't speak about Rye grass, but Fescue will darken up over time, generally later in the Fall or in the Spring, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Its a mix of TTTF and PRG.


----------



## phil (Jul 24, 2017)

I have the same problem, and I'd give my left.....arm.....to be able to fix it


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

So what do we do? How do we fix it? I'm sooo close to having my ideal lawn. This is the last hurdle!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Got a soil test? New growth doesn't get dark the first year


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah I imagine come Spring itll blend and look fine. I just want to dominate this Fall too! Lol


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Patience is the hardest part sometimes. (,


----------

